# Chicken foot - growth between toes



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone seen something like this on their chickens? It's hard, has been there for a couple months, gotten a little bigger. I picked her up yesterday and pressed on it - I read someone had a seed or something that caused a growth and they were able to press and it came out. Didn't want to press too hard on her. She walks fine, but it can't be great to have on there.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks like possible bumble foot


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

That seems to be the most common type of foot problem, but from what I was seeing, it's mostly on the bottom of the foot, right?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

bumble foot. 








BUMBLEFOOT in Chickens: Causes & treatment. **WARNING: Graphic Photos** | The Chicken Chick®


Bumblefoot is the term used to describe an infection inside a chicken’s foot referred to as “plantar pododermatitis” by medical professionals. Bumblefoot is characterized by swelling, sometimes redness and often a characteristic black or brown scab on the bottom of the foot. Left untreated, seri ...




the-chicken-chick.com


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It can be anywhere on the foot


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, I think I just found that one. I had this idea that it had to be on the bottom of the foot. Dang it. But at least hopefully we can get it treated. I'll call around tomorrow and see if a local vet will look at her. Seems like once you get whatever is in there out and get rid of any infection, it clears up quickly.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

It's pretty treatable so you can get a vet to treat it or if you feel comfortable yourself you can get it fixed up


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'll likely see about a vet. If I had another set of hands here all the time, and did it before, maybe, but first time they go to the vet! 

So glad I finally took the picture and posted - thank you all for the information!

Kelly


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We had a hen get something that looked like that once. We soaked her foot in Epsom salt daily until it cleared up.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Bubble foot treated one of my uncle's chickens for it years back.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I would try a vet - I had a lovely rooster with it a couple of years ago, and we tried our best to treat him, but his was WAY deep in the foot and it eventually killed him. Got into the bone, I think.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a call into one, but they haven't called me back. I'll take another look and see if I can find one that does chickens.


----------



## jodane (Apr 18, 2017)

I had a duck with bumblefoot. instead of cutting open the foot, removing the infected tissue and treating daily until it healed, here's what I did which worked and didn't leave an open wound. 

I took a needle and injected about 2 cc's of Penicillin G into the wound every day. It healed in about a week. Give it a try, if it doesn't heal you can still always take her to the vet, but this was a cheap easy way to heal it.


----------

